# New Home Theater....just can't decide on sub!



## lupp5214 (Feb 15, 2013)

This is my first time actually posting in a forum. I do a lot of reading and researching but have never actually asked a question. 

I know that this question has been asked a thousand times (I think I've actually read all of the posts) but I just can't decide and it's making me crazy. Which sub do I go with! So here's what I'm going to be putting in my basement which is 23x20x8.

Epson 8350
110" fixed screen
Onkyo TX-NR 809
Pioneer FS52 fronts with matching center and surrounds
Subwoofer ???????

I just can't decide what way to go. One large sub, one sub vs. two subs, etc. My budget is around $850 (I'm willing to stretch that to around $10000). I don't want something that will shake the rafters right now, but do plan on moving in the next year or two and want something I will be able to integrate into a dedicated home theater room. Right now I want something that is going to be clean and will go low. For single subs (or dual subs depending on price) I've been looking at:

HSU VTF-15H
Epik Empire 
SVS PB1000 x 2
Outlaw LFM 1EX x 2

There are many more that I have been looking at as well these are just kind of my front runners. Any advice would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I'd go with the 2 SVS PB1000's. You'll get a little more extension with 2 subs + get better smoothing with the 2 subs when you run audessey. Unless that $10000 is not a typo :dumbcrazy:!


----------



## lupp5214 (Feb 15, 2013)

Ha! Definitely a typo (although I wish it wasn't). Will the dual pb 1000's be comparable to a single
hsu vtf15h or just make the overall experience a little bit smoother? would it be a better idea to go with a bigger sub now and add on later or will the pb 1000's be more than enough? any other suggestionss if I went dual subs?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm with Tonto on the duals -- that's a large space to fill and 2 subs will do that more evenly then a single can -- but I'd opt for the Outlaws myself. However, a pair of those would be quite a bit more then your stated budget, so I'm not sure if they're still in play.

Be careful of Epik - they're a company that's struggling badly. They haven't had stock for months and the predictions are they won't for several more (if ever). Customer service has all but disappeared as well, so the indications are something is amiss.


----------



## TheLaw612 (Jan 17, 2012)

I agree with getting duals and would also choose the Outlaws over the SVS's even though it would be over budget. Maybe get one EX now and get another down the road? They go on sale every one in a while so that should help out. Good luck with the search /decision. 

Also - stay away from Epik for the reason Jim stated. If doesn't look good for them.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I have Hsu ULS-15s in my system, but likely would have bought the VTF-15s had then been on the market at the time. All the reviews I have read on them have praised them for the amount of output. Duals are definitely the way to go if you have the room and budget. Speaking of room the VTF-15s are rather large, so check your available space.


----------



## lupp5214 (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks for the input everyone. I think I have it narrowed down now. At least enough to keep me sane. I have another question for you. I've been pretty set on the Epson 8350 but I see that the 8500UB is about the same price. Should I stick with the 8350 or is the 8500 a pretty good deal?


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

lupp5214 said:


> Thanks for the input everyone. I think I have it narrowed down now. At least enough to keep me sane. I have another question for you. I've been pretty set on the Epson 8350 but I see that the 8500UB is about the same price. Should I stick with the 8350 or is the 8500 a pretty good deal?


It has been a while since the 8500 was available for sale I think. It's been replaced a few times, by the 8700, the 5010 and now the 5020. Where are you finding it, and is it new-in-box, never opened?

The 8500 came from Epson's higher-end line, while the 8350 comes from the lower-end line. I would expect that the 8500 outperforms the 8350 in areas like contrast/black levels and other strictly video performance areas. I'm not sure of that though.

As far as the subs, I would definitely have a goal to have two or more subs. If I could pony up $800-$1000 now and I expected to be able to do so again in a year or so, I would go with a single more capable sub now and plan on another identical one in a year. If it will be several years before you can do that, I would reconsider and try for duals now. My 2 cents.


----------

